# A faithful dog



## ashhur (Jan 19, 2016)

My dad and I had our dog Nala for 9 years. We had her since i was barely a toddler and she protected me like i was her pup. I never played with her as much as i should have. Well one day she developed a lump on her throught. We took her in and the vet said she had limpfomia cancer. I was shocked but never let my emotions show. My dad started looking for gsd puppies while i played with her. The day came we went to get the pup and i was so excited because i knew Nala loved puppies. When i arrived home running to Nala to show her the pup she was dead on the porch. I screamed for my dad went into shock and as always acted like it never happen. I remember crying for hours missing my dog knowing i should of spent more time.If only i could erase my mistakes...


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm so sorry. Sometimes we make mistakes with our dogs and "circumstances" prevent us from rectifying them. The things "we" can do is make sure we never make the same mistakes again. And by doing so honor, our lost dogs memory and equally as important forgive ourself, for having failed a friend. 

Take Care.:hug:


----------



## ashhur (Jan 19, 2016)

Why thank u. I just got to focus on my pup now and not make the same mistake


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

It's finally slowed down here but I'm, fairly certain there are othere here that have also made mistakes and will chime in later.


----------



## ashhur (Jan 19, 2016)

I guess u are right. I am going to look around a bit then finally off to bed lol


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't be so hard on yourself. Nala knew you loved her. They kind of sense that in their humans. RIP Nala


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Could of, would of and should ofs are a bitter pill no doubt.....but the fact that you acknowledge them makes you a better person and your new pup will be the beneficiary of your honestly regarding what has already happened.

I have a strong suspicion that Nala taught you a wonderful lesson which will not be squandered.....

Sorry about your Nala.


SuperG


----------



## ashhur (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks i just got to make sure i dont make the same mistake with my new pretty girl


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Ashur,

You're a pretty mature person to admit a very sad mistake. To tell you the truth, though, I think we can never do enough for these dogs-they are almost miraculous.

Use your good head and good heart to think about your puppy. She will reward you.

MJ


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Just a quick story! My last GSD (Risen Star) had lymphoma. On January 1, 2000 I was laying on the family room floor with him and found a lump in his throat. The following day he was off to the Vet. Of course the Vet immediately diagnosed him with Lymphoma and referred me to an Oncologist in the San Fernando Valley. I took him to her and she got him on a program of treatment. She kept him alive and happy for 3 years before he finally crashed and I had to put him down. It absolutely broke my heart losing him. He was only 6 when he left me. I spent over $20k trying to save him. Here's the thing. Would I go through that again? The answer is absolutely! The bottom line here is that they go when they go and there is nothing you can do about it! As long as she was fed and taken care of and not neglected then it is what it is. 
We all can do better looking back at what we've done! My condolences on your loss!


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

RZZNSTR said:


> Just a quick story! My last GSD (Risen Star) had lymphoma. On January 1, 2000 I was laying on the family room floor with him and found a lump in his throat. The following day he was off to the Vet. Of course the Vet immediately diagnosed him with Lymphoma and referred me to an Oncologist in the San Fernando Valley. I took him to her and she got him on a program of treatment. She kept him alive and happy for 3 years before he finally crashed and I had to put him down. It absolutely broke my heart losing him. He was only 6 when he left me. I spent over $20k trying to save him. Here's the thing. Would I go through that again? The answer is absolutely! The bottom line here is that they go when they go and there is nothing you can do about it! As long as she was fed and taken care of and not neglected then it is what it is.
> We all can do better looking back at what we've done! My condolences on your loss!


My dog was also 6 when she passed away. And you're right, when they decide its their time, you can do everything to take care of them and love them and sometimes your dog decides to leave you - and when they're very sick its like you know its inevitable in spite of everything you humanely do to save your dog. My condolences on your loss! I don't regret the time I had with my dog and if I had to adopt her all over again, would I do it? Absolutely and I love the breed and plan to adopt another GSD. I've never had a more gentle, sweet, loving and faithful dog.


----------

